# Exhibitionism and agoraphilia



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So who here does this and finds it sexually arousing?

I've been a good boy since quitting alcohol, mostly safe stuff over the years, like sex during zoom calls. It's the risk of getting caught that is arousing (agoraphilia). In the past did more stuff like in changing rooms, in the car etc.

Some people get off being actively watched, among friends maybe, but if camming we would be wearing masks thank you lol (exhibitionism) but I don't think I can ever do exhibitionism sober.

If you guys do this, how do you make it work in marriage? Is it potentially harmful like swinging? Do you fantasise about it but will never do it curious? Curious


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

I lived in Cape-Town for quite a while. Sex on the beach was actually thrilling, but we did it at night on rather secluded beaches. The thought of possibly being discovered (albeit remote) did add to the thrill I have to admit.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dictum Veritas said:


> I lived in Cape-Town for quite a while. Sex on the beach was actually thrilling, but we did it at night on rather secluded beaches. The thought of possibly being discovered (albeit remote) did add to the thrill I have to admit.


Did that once and it wasn't an enjoyable time


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Did that once and it wasn't an enjoyable time


To each his own, I kind of did, but the best other 2 was I had a PPL and decided to test the stability of the autopilot and then scuba-diving, during a night dive. That last one was a challenge it was in Cape-Town and the water was a balmy 12°C (53.6°F). It was possible, but challenging.

I don't really think it qualifies as exhibitionism since we tried to keep it all out of public view, but yes, the slight chance of being caught or other danger did add to the thrill.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

On a boat dock and on the middle of a bridge, in a parking lot. Yah, my ex was a bit of an exhibitionist.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Numb26 said:


> Did that once and it wasn't an enjoyable time


Yeah doesn't the sand go everywhere? As in... everywhere? 😖


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

On the haunted house ride at Disney World. 
My finest moment. 
Ok it was around three am and there was only me and a female security guard there lol.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

jorgegene said:


> On a boat dock and on the middle of a bridge, in a parking lot. Yah, my ex was a bit of an exhibitionist.


I always wondered what it would be like to have onlookers watching us bang away and with her tits bouncing for the world to see and why it's sexually arousing 

But exhibitionism is a big step from agoraphilia, not sure I can do it with a partner.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

No, it's all about max modesty for me. 

For years I was terrified I would become aroused in front of medical providers. Happened once and will not happen again. I'm grateful that I'm in control of my libido now so that I can enjoy full body relaxation Swedish massage without worry about becoming aroused.

A young lady I was seeing regularly wanted to have sex on her apartment balcony overlooking Huntington Beach, CA and we did, but I didn't really enjoy the prospect of people watching.

I like women with modest bosoms as I get too concerned that large breasts flopping around would be painful and eventually damaging.


----------



## HouseDad-NestEmpty (6 mo ago)

I used to be a full-time work-from-home nudist, but the nudism had very little to do with any wish for others to see my willy. I love being naked, but don't get off on being "seen". I especially don't want to shock anyone. To me, nudity is basically just beautiful and comfortable.

My wife's most orgasmic thrills have been when we did the deed outdoors and/or in risky situations. Her favorite sessions were on a mountain trail in broad daylight (nobody caught us), BJ on an interstate as truckers passed us, a couple of times under a blanket around the campfire with strangers nearby who must have known we were up to something, in a tent in the daytime with several people standing a few feet away. We also did it a couple of times naked on the back deck of our house at night, plus in the basement of my parents' house. She tends to think of sex as dirty and gross. Something about the risk of getting caught doing it has been exciting to her.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I have always wanted to do it while being watched by others and watching as well. Now, I would want to do it in the safety of a hotel or someone's house however as getting caught by the law would mean a lewd charge and being tagged as a sex offender. I don't need that at this point in my life.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah doesn't the sand go everywhere? As in... everywhere? 😖


And the sand fleas


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

NO.....!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> So who here does this and finds it sexually arousing?
> 
> I've been a good boy since quitting alcohol, mostly safe stuff over the years, like sex during zoom calls. It's the risk of getting caught that is arousing (agoraphilia). In the past did more stuff like in changing rooms, in the car etc.
> 
> ...


Hmm. I convinced Mrs. C to try risky sex a couple of times when we first started out but she didn't enjoy it so I didn't either and did away with it.

If she was more of a daredevil, I would be too because it's just really fun and exciting to do risky things (risking getting caught). Though she was down for some bathroom action in my grandma's house. LoL!

I'm very satisfied with our arrangement however.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't have a thing for doing it in public or having people watch. I have done both but it was as a teen. Dressing room, movie theater, inside the high school several times, outside the high school many times, outside on a busy road behind a sign, pulled over on the side of the road, road head (don't do that), public space in an apartment, in a pool, lake and hot tub (don't do that either), various outdoor locations, on a full bus while everyone slept (school trip), in a church (I'm going straight to hell). 

For me it wasn't the thrill of getting caught. It was more "I want it so bad and just have to do it". THAT would still be attractive to me - if my wife wanted to do it so badly that it had to be right then and there - and I'd probably do it. I still feel bad for a girl who was in the room watching one time. No desire to do that or put anyone through that unfortunate experience again lol.

I can't see "risk of being caught sex" being bad for a marriage if both people are into it and enjoying it, and some TAM-worthy hypothetical doesn't arise. 

Having other people watch... I think the risk is that it won't be enough at some point and one partner will want the "watcher" to be a "participator". How likely is that though? Idk. For some couples it's probably fine if they are on the same page with having absolutely no interest in adding a third (or more) to the action. If there is any interest or having people watch is a compromise, I could see that being problematic.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

For me it has also been about needing to do it “right now”, not wanting people to watch or the thrill of getting caught. We had sex in our front lawn in our cul-de-sac suburban neighborhood. It was amazing! If he had asked me if I was interested in having sex in our lawn I would’ve said hell no and listed many reasons, the top being ticks and the next being what if people saw. Beach sand sex is less than ideal but beach sex on a lifeguard chair is awesome! Again, if a discussion had been had beforehand I would’ve said no way.


----------



## HarryBosch (6 mo ago)

I once saw two college kids going at it inside of a large culvert at an NC State football game.... Not my cup of tea now.. but then?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

there was movie I saw once and part of it was the couple went to a sex shop to have sex in a back room where there was a peep hole and glory hole where strangers would watch , 

THE first time my wife and I went to the local club we had sex in one of the rooms it was on leaving that the merrow on the wall from the other side was a window , 

Some of the rooms there have different themes for couples , one is a jail room , one is a massage room , one is a doctors room , a tv room with porn playing , one just a night sky , and one London with pillows and everything done out in union jack for those that want to have the brit experience, one with a glory hole , an igloo, and a room with a cross on the wall that you can be strapped to and it all so has a chair you can be strapped to 

I see quite a few warnings on Facebook now about https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/tips/airbnb-hidden-camera-tiktok/


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I was just thinking of it "exhibitionism" the simple form would be the streaker that runs on to a playing pitch why they do it I HAVE NO IDEA


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> And the sand fleas


Not to mention the salt.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

I feel terrible lol. I've done it lots and lots of times outside. Walking from a nightclub one time and walked across a cricket pitch, started the business in the middle of the cricket pitch. We were busted when a man was walking his dog lol and our clothes were scattered and tried quickly grabbing our clothes to cover up. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah doesn't the sand go everywhere? As in... everywhere? 😖


Nothing a large Beach towel or blanket cannot be a barrier against.



Numb26 said:


> And the sand fleas


Again, only a problem on infested beaches when no blanket or large beach towel is used as barrier. Actually dogs are of much more concern, even at night they might lead there owners to witness action best kept hidden, even if the action was hidden behind dunes initially.



Andy1001 said:


> Not to mention the salt.


The experience is mean to be a bit salty and outright spicy too.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah doesn't the sand go everywhere? As in... everywhere? 😖


put a big ass blanket down. So long as it's not stupid windy, it's fine.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I have always wanted to do it while being watched by others and watching as well. Now, I would want to do it in the safety of a hotel or someone's house however as getting caught by the law would mean a lewd charge and being tagged as a sex offender. I don't need that at this point in my life.


If not in like the middle of the street, most cops will just interrupt you and tell you to get dressed and move on, or watch and when done tell you don't let me catch you again. Or so I've heard


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

I would love to do that stuff with my wife!


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

2&out said:


> If not in like the middle of the street, most cops will just interrupt you and tell you to get dressed and move on, or watch and when done tell you don't let me catch you again. Or so I've heard


Not from what I have seen in FL. A few years back, a guy and his girl got videoed having sex on a beach. Folks recorded them and called the cops. Maximum penalty is 15 years! Don't want to push it.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Not from what I have seen in FL. A few years back, a guy and his girl got videoed having sex on a beach. Folks recorded them and called the cops. Maximum penalty is 15 years! Don't want to push it.


The folks who recorded it and called the cops should have been arrested. For not being adults, not having a life of their own and being grade A nosy and pain in asses. Cops have better things to do.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Not from what I have seen in FL. A few years back, a guy and his girl got videoed having sex on a beach. Folks recorded them and called the cops. Maximum penalty is 15 years! Don't want to push it.


Did the video show up on the internet? Exhibitionists might get more attention than they desire with co workers, family and the whole community in the audience.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> Did the video show up on the internet? Exhibitionists might get more attention than they desire with co workers, family and the whole community in the audience.


a couple school kids did it on a school bus in Ireland back in about 2006 /2008 it was posted on the net and there was a lot of talk about it , 

it was a time when Ireland went through a huge change , time when Ireland went from been a poor country with a a lot of religious power , to rich and religion went out the window ,


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Honestly I have nothing against people that are into Exhibitionists and any of that type stuff as long as they do it is a place where there are other adults consenting to that type of exhibition or other like with in a sex club , sex shop or privet house , 

but public park or any where in public where anyone that is not open or expecting it, kids can happen to come along , or even people that just don't want to see that , 

It IS JUST NOT RIGHT 


CountryMike said:


> The folks who recorded it and called the cops should have been arrested. For not being adults, not having a life of their own and being grade A nosy and pain in asses. Cops have better things to do.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> Honestly I have nothing against people that are into Exhibitionists and any of that type stuff as long as they do it is a place where there are other adults consenting to that type of exhibition or other like with in a sex club , sex shop or privet house ,
> 
> but public park or any where in public where anyone that is not open or expecting it, kids can happen to come along , or even people that just don't want to see that ,
> 
> It IS JUST NOT RIGHT


Depends if those recording had to go out of their way to get close enough to record it, then watch the whole time they recorded it, then AFTERWARDS be "offended" they were exposed to it.

Sorry, I'm more cynical ie that in reality these two couples stumbled across each other when all were out, looking for some safe reasonably private no chance of kids time.

And some nutjob went out of their way to record the whole thing then shout see! see! see!

Purely for attention.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> Depends if those recording had to go out of their way to get close enough to record it, then watch the whole time they recorded it, then AFTERWARDS be "offended" they were exposed to it.
> 
> Sorry, I'm more cynical ie that in reality these two couples stumbled across each other when all were out, looking for some safe reasonably private no chance of kids time.
> 
> ...


You have an active imagination. They were on a beach.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

I would say that security cameras, ring door bells and cell phones have ruined it. Going with the chance that someone might walk too close to the truck while you’re having fun in the truck bed at night is one thing. Chance that you are recorded going at it in truck bed is whole other ball of wax for some.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> You have an active imagination. They were on a beach.


Yes, but we don't know the time, circumstances, situation. It could've been late at night during long romantic walks on the beach.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> Yes, but we don't know the time, circumstances, situation. It could've been late at night during long romantic walks on the beach.


One would hope.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> One would hope.


Unless a total pervert looking for jail time, one would plan and find secluded places where no-one is likely to reasonably be at a time others are most likely not to even be there accidentally.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Heck just recently I tried to convince my wife to go out in the parking lot at her 40th class reunion, let me put the tailgate down on the truck and let's get a little busy. She laughed a bit, called me perv...lovingly...and politely refused my advances. Hey she was in a nice flowy dress and woulda been easy! Ah the days of youth gone by....


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> And the sand fleas


Good feeling gone


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> So who here does this and finds it sexually arousing?
> 
> I've been a good boy since quitting alcohol, mostly safe stuff over the years, like sex during zoom calls. It's the risk of getting caught that is arousing (agoraphilia). In the past did more stuff like in changing rooms, in the car etc.
> 
> ...


I've done plenty of that and I enjoy it. Although it was never something I had shared doing with my wife until more recent years.

That said from being a teenager through to now, with girlfriends, pick-ups, my ex-wife and wife I've shared sex in parks, in a stairwell in a block of units at lunchtime on a break from work. In a monorail carriage going around the CBD at night (in the days before cameras were everywhere). In a driveway, in an alley, in carparks, at lookouts. next to lakes and rivers, beach shores, sand dunes, mountains, bushland, shelters, rest stops, old disused fortifications, in cars, on cars, and next to cars. Plus on a dance floor in a nightclub amongst fellow patrons (the woman and I were a bit inebriated at the time) while standing up and dressed. A front yard, some back yards. And in some other places that I can't readily think of.

While I've also shared sex with other friends in the same room, with some of them having sex as well or not. In fact the first time I shared sex with my ex-wife was shortly after meeting her at a party, while in a room with friends who had quite the show through the night as we went at it through to the morning.

As it turns out after being married to my wife for several years, on a whim while on a drive to a lookout I pulled over to show her a view and told her I wanted to **** her right then, and she said yes. Which started her down a road of enjoying sex in places that most likely will not see us being spotted by others, yet it is possible. Since as it turns out she finds it very exciting, she doesn't want to get caught at all, it's more the idea of the chance of it works for her.

That said on one occasion we were spotted one night, when we went for a drive to a famous tourist spot in some mountains since it was very foggy that night. So while we were at it off the beaten track in the bush, out of nowhere in the dark some random bush walker clears his throat to alert his presence. So we stop to let him pass (say hellos), and moved to another spot to finish what we were doing.

And there was that one time when we were parked in front of a lake very late at night while my wife was going down on me, when a car pulled up beside us and my wife suddenly sat bolt upright which was really funny. Then after a short while the other car drove off beeping their horn.

Plus we've also started going to a nudist beach as well when we can, so we're not shy about that either.

While we also have a profile on Fet, where we share pictures of some of our sexual fun, mostly at home or in places we stay. And sometimes while out and about including her flashing her pink bits as well.

Anyway for us in our marriage it works well and has added some spice to our time together and keeps our sex life fresh as well (which is a relief from what we are going through otherwise). That said my wife and I are certainly more cautious about such things today, compared to how I was when I was in my teens and early twenties.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> Depends if those recording had to go out of their way to get close enough to record it, then watch the whole time they recorded it, then AFTERWARDS be "offended" they were exposed to it.
> 
> Sorry, I'm more cynical ie that in reality these two couples stumbled across each other when all were out, looking for some safe reasonably private no chance of kids time.
> 
> ...


 I detest the people with their PHONE READY TO FILM every thing , you get the person that falls off the bus and the film shows how no one helped, but the person taking the film could have helped ,
THERE are many examples of this everyday , that no one helped or just one , but if the person with the phone all so helped it would made the job less hard , 

but sex on a public beach , public park , in a bus shelter these are all public places , 
but I do get your point , if on a winters night a couple are on their way home and pull into a forest lane with the car to get it off and the police are passing stop when they see the car parked in a quite area, they don' have to be super intelligent to figure out what is going on , they don't have to back up get out and shine their lamp in the windows to see the two putting their kit back on ,


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Unless a total pervert looking for jail time, one would plan and find secluded places where no-one is likely to reasonably be at a time others are most likely not to even be there accidentally.


That's my thought as well.
.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Seems to me in today's world now with everyone filming everyone probably not the best idea 😅

Unless you want to become famous!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Even Ring devices have nightvision, too. In Texas, there are even cameras in a lot of remote woods, seeing what wildlife comes there.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Oh, geez. Showing up on someone’s game cam. That’d be bad.


----------



## bdivita (Nov 28, 2021)

I was a fan of car sex in my younger days. Why?

My husband and I were caught by a cop once. Our fault for picking an empty parking lot and parking right in the middle. My husband told him “sorry, just married and on our honeymoon.” We’d been married for years. Anyway, the cop let it go.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Actually, it is one of my fantasies have sex in semi public place when we could get caught or seen. In a car in an empty parking lot seems very appealing to me but my wife is very cautious and wouldn't do this unfortunately.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Though she was down for some bathroom action in my grandma's house. LoL!


Yeah I did grandmas house too. “Shhhhhh!”


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

One other nice thing about this in my marriage, is I'm not the only person wanting to do such things.

For example earlier this evening after we had dinner, my wife told me she wanted to go for a drive so we could possibly find a place to **** somewhere while out. So off we went to a nature reserve twenty minutes drive away, and found no cars or people around. Then we had at it for a little bit until we had to come back home.

What would be nice for us and others as well, would be for some place near where we live. That was like Vondelpark in Amsterdam, that legally allowed the sharing of sex in public at night


----------

